# top 5 mbti types with best manipulation skills



## chad0

ok this is just my thoughts
no.5.esfp-i have a sister whos an esfp and my mom they good at it
no.4.estp-while the esfp is good,the estp is even better i had an estp friend and dam he could manipulate me well
no.3.entj-while both the estp and esfp are good,the entj is even better from what iv seen during my high school years the entj can do it better
no.2.enfp- yes the enfp with a high eq and great creativity and people skills as being one myself, they are realy good at it,an enfp is realy good at reading people and can understand them and have good manipulation skills
no.1.enfj- tho all of the above is good they are unmatched to the enfj i had an enfj friend he he was good you dont even know they manipulating you,and they have the best understanding of people and people skills i know 
ok those are just my thoughts theres no evidence to back this up.just my own theories thoughts opinions?


----------



## Bitterself

Where's ESFJ?


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

ESTP, ENTP, ENTJ, INFJ, and ENFJ


----------



## newbie const

ENFJ>ESTP=ENTP>ENTJ=ENFP.
INxJs can be surprisingly manipulating when needed.
ESFPs are not manipulators.Personally I know a few ESFPs and all of them are hot-headed and sensitive,which are not traits of manipulation.


----------



## JacksonHeights

ESFP, ESTP, ENFJ, ESFJ stick out the most, especially ESTP and ESFP, they frustrate me with how manipulative they can be. Im not sure about the fifth type. Maybe xNFPs, INFPs have a tendency of using sob stories for manipulation


----------



## lavendersnow

The most manipulative person I know is my dad and he's an ESFJ. He's constantly guilting others for his mistakes, manipulating emotions and feigning hurt to get what he wants and for the most part it works. He's made a marriage out of it. 

He undoubtedly embodies the stereotype that ESFJs are tyrants.

Like said above, I've seen a trend of INFPs playing the victim as their mode of manipulation which works well. INFJs/INTJs are no exception to being manipulative too as many people look up to these types and are inspired by them, leading them to take advantage of the power they hold over others. But of course, these are all types at their worst/most unhealthy.


----------



## Tridentus

lavendersnow said:


> The most manipulative person I know is my dad and he's an ESFJ. He's constantly guilting others for his mistakes, manipulating emotions and feigning hurt to get what he wants and for the most part it works. He's made a marriage out of it.
> 
> He undoubtedly embodies the stereotype that ESFJs are tyrants.
> 
> Like said above, I've seen a trend of INFPs playing the victim as their mode of manipulation which works well. INFJs/INTJs are no exception to being manipulative too as many people look up to these types and are inspired by them, leading them to take advantage of the power they hold over others. But of course, these are all types at their worst/most unhealthy.


Hmm.. I would debate whether that's just more due to willingness to manipulate, rather than ability or potential. I suppose it depends how you look at it.

As an ENFP, I take a hit to my self-image whenever I cross the line in manipulating which is why I avoid it. However, I can say hands down that I am the best liar I know if necessary, and if the moral centre of my brain were switched off I would probably be the best manipulator I know. It's fair to say I'm quite a good poker player.

INFJs are similar. The "INFJ wall" is so impervious precisely because of their level of insight into others, and they can therefore effortlessly not give anything away by adjusting their behaviour to deflect others' expectations. INFJs subtly and positively manipulate people all the time too- they do innocuous things that have a big impact.


This is impossible because it depends on what type of manipulation you're talking about, and willingness vs ability.. but if I were to put something down anyway:

1. ENFJ
2. ESTP
3. INFJ
4. ENFP
5. ENTJ

All for varying reasons though.


----------



## lavendersnow

Tridentus said:


> Hmm.. I would debate whether that's just more due to willingness to manipulate, rather than ability or potential. I suppose it depends how you look at it.
> 
> As an ENFP, I take a hit to my self-image whenever I cross the line in manipulating which is why I avoid it. However, I can say hands down that I am the best liar I know if necessary, and if the moral centre of my brain were switched off I would probably be the best manipulator I know. It's fair to say I'm quite a good poker player.
> 
> INFJs are similar. The "INFJ wall" is so impervious precisely because of their level of insight into others, and they can therefore effortlessly not give anything away by adjusting their behaviour to deflect others' expectations. INFJs subtly and positively manipulate people all the time too- they do innocuous things that have a big impact.
> 
> 
> This is impossible because it depends on what type of manipulation you're talking about, and willingness vs ability.. but if I were to put something down anyway:
> 
> 1. ENFJ
> 2. ESTP
> 3. INFJ
> 4. ENFP
> 5. ENTJ
> 
> All for varying reasons though.


That's true, you could equate a more positive type of manipulation with being influential and inspirational to others. I'm not psychic and my dad doesn't talk about his weaknesses or his emotions so I can't say how conscious his manipulative efforts are. All I know is that they can be observed in some form every day and if it is pointed out to him, he becomes very unusually quiet. I don't know if this is out of embarassment or anger. Almost like a child who has been caught doing something they didn't realise others could spot and now they aren't aware of how to deal with the confrontation.

It's very challenging to try and whittle down the 16 types into a list of 5. And I don't think it can really be done with so many variables in place and in this case, seperate lists regarding willingness vs. ability is probably more appropriate. I'm not sure. Similarly to yourself, I know I am extremely capable of doing so, but in a fashion I consider negative, I would never. It's even more blurred then since manipulation has negative connotations and therefore, it can only be seen as manipulation if the goal or means is negative in the observer's eyes.

I'm good at spotting only specific personality types and I am definitely not able to spot all 16 and other variations thereof in the population which is why I can't say whether I even have any first-hand experience with ENTJs or ESTPs for example. Then, lots of people claim that ENFJs have the best potential for manipulation and I can definitely understand why. Perhaps it is true but in my experience with them, they've appeared no better at manipulating then anyone else. Of course, that's my experience only and therefore can only give a small part of the picture since everyone is an individual. Perhaps it is only because I am very perceptive to people's motives that the ENFJs in my life have never been able to catch me off guard and therefore I don't see them as manipulative when they are.


----------



## Carpentet810

I would say ENTP's are capable if they don't find it boring. How capable? So effective you don't even know it happened in order to put it on a list.


----------



## Tridentus

@_lavendersnow_ 


Yeah, I tried to address positive and negative manipulation. As well as the willingness x ability.

Hence why ENFJs are top- I think of ENFJs as being no.1 in positive manipulation, and no.2/3 in overall willingness as well as in the top 4 or so for ability. I think INFJs are maybe no.1 for ability but they tend to be very genuine in their manipulation like ENFJs, and ENFPs are no.2, and we're around mid-range for willingness. I think ESTPs are easily the most willing manipulators, since they are the most conscious of the effect that they have- think James Bond.


All of this of course being "on average" and in general- individuals vary greatly.


----------



## katemess

I would say that ENFJs are the clear-cut winner, followed by INFJs, ENTPs, ENTJs and ESTPs.


----------



## veritatis splendor

From my experience, ENFJ and ESFJ are masters of manipulation. Manipulation-benders!


----------



## 318138

Dom and aux Fe types can be very good at manipulating people because extroverted feelers are good at connecting with people's emotions and thoughts.

Fi could possibly also be manipulative, but it would depend on whether it goes against their values or not. If it doesn't, then they could possibly be even better at it than Fe types.


----------



## Parrot

What ENTPs lack in being heartfelt, we make up for in creativity. Even when people see through our manipulation, they might just go along to see how far we go.

*ENTP Manipulation: Full of shit, but you love it!*


----------



## Stevester

ESTPs and ENTPs by a mile.

That middle Ti/Fe axis is the perfect storm for manipulation as stronger Ti is very logical, goal-driven and free from emotional bias, while the weaker, but still effective Fe taps into the other person's feelings to appeal to them. ISTPs and INTPs also have that same axis, but given that they are introverted and their Fe is repressed, it'll prove to be more difficult for them to manipulate.

Although it should be noted that manipulating for one's own benefit at the expense of others is usually the work of an unhealthy individual, regardless of type. So in that sense, mature and healthy ESTPs and ENTPs will most likely not resort to it and rather use that Ti/Fe axis for good (i.e motivating people and so on).


----------

